# Mudland in alvin



## Trout killer23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is midland going to open again??


----------



## Trout killer23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mudland


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No sir, as of right now, no


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> What happened?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=500933


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

**** some body should of told them necks about thing we call refinancing!!! 5 yrs was just retarded!


----------



## CHEVYCOUNTRY (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad to say I never made it in time. Guess its gonna be dso I go to


----------

